# turbo



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

can i turbo my 1999 maxima?


----------



## blmaxima98 (Jul 28, 2004)

yeah but its a little bit of work involved. go to jimwolf Theres like 3 or 4 different turbos you can put on maxes.I ve got a98 myself & iwant to get one.


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

okay, but why go to jim wolfe? ecu mods?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jim Wolf Tech makes turbo kits from what I remember, you can buy the entire kit from them. As for ECU reprogramming, JWT also does that too. You can give them your ECU, jus give them the type of turbo you're gonna use, the type of injectors, etc and they will program the ECU to perform well with your setup.


----------



## Terran (May 7, 2004)

I'm not sure, but I believe SCing would be cheaper though, so you may want to consider that too.


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

Terran said:


> I'm not sure, but I believe SCing would be cheaper though, so you may want to consider that too.


ya its supposedly safer too, but turbo has way more potential.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

http://turbomaxima.com/


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

one of the things i would turbo for is because even tho sc is safer and cheaper....turbo has more potential power and you know it sounds better and its more itimdating IMO


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

have you ever heard a S/C max set up for cold air with a BOV? That sounds intemidating (sp?) if you ask me....I have riden' in both and they both are very good but different sounds. IMHO the S/C has more of a earth shaking sound. But I also love the sound of the wastegate opening up on a turbo max as well.


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

wrong... jwt does NOT make turbo kits.

I've got the PFI myself - T4/T04E ball bearing turbo.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

^^ goes quite quickly i might add. 

when are you going to add the emanage.


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

Imobejoas said:


> ^^ goes quite quickly i might add.
> 
> when are you going to add the emanage.


maybe early next week - not much point to adding that till i get my 555cc injectors in.


----------



## MDeezy (Aug 7, 2004)

I keep hearing that S/C is safer than Turbo how is this so?

I would think aslong as your not running too much boost, then the internals of the motors would be fine. Or is it a turbo puts more stress on the parts therefore wearing them down faster than a S/C. I've read and heard soo much about people blowing there S/C and I havent heard anything about a turbo going out.


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

all i want to know is if i can turbo my maxima with its very limited availability of ECU upgrades. Since the 99 has such a limited selection of aftermarket ECUs, and turbo requires tweaking, how can i do it? Or is the ECU upgrade that is required doable on a 1999?


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

sure you can turbo it with out JWT ecu. You can run greddy emange and that will work great....or you can go the route I have gone with my S/C and pull or add your fuel with the SAFC-II....but with the safcII I am also running a walbro, 370's, AEM FPR, and a 4:1 disc in my FMU. I am on the stock ecu (98). If I had it to do over again I would probably go with the emanage. There is pleanty of info. out their on turboing a maxima, you just have to look around a little more.


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

http://www.dragracing.com/kid-turbo/emanage.asp

So this piggyback 'blue box' is universal? Or is there one specifically for the '99 maxima ECU? The reason I am asking, is because when I looked for emanage applications on kid turbo's site, it says it is non-application specific. I'm thinking that this means that it is universal? But then it says to 'make sure you buy the right item for your specific needs'.


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

its universial...you hook it into your ecu similar to an safc and then you tell it what all you have and it adjusts from there...for example...you can take out your 240s and put in 370s and then tell emanage you have the 370cc injectors and it will adjust for you....rather than doing what I have to do (put in different disc, and pull lots of fuel with the safc)


----------

